# Piss on big caliber. Give me a .22!



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Well I cant get ammo for anything with big balls so I may just get a .22 so at least I have ammo for it. Its the only thing I can find.:smt076 HG


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I think everyone should have a 22, I have 3 pistols and 2 rifles.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've done some of my own psudo-scientific testing, and can say with 98% confidence that a .22LR has the same one-shot-stopping power as my .357 magnum when hunting paper targets.
:anim_lol:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

MLB said:


> I've done some of my own psudo-scientific testing, and can say with 98% confidence that a .22LR has the same one-shot-stopping power as my .357 magnum when hunting paper targets.
> :anim_lol:


Also have one stopped coke cans...have stopped many in the commission of a crime!:smt082


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think availability of centerfire ammo is even in the top 10 reasons to own a rimfire.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

James NM said:


> I don't think availability of centerfire ammo is even in the top 10 reasons to own a rimfire.


Agreed. Everybody needs a 22 and or 22Mag. Pistol/rifle or both. Both work for me.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*....22's rules....*

My squirrel/wabbit/varmint/stick/rock/can/box/junk car and truck/tractor tire/post/brick/abandoned anything bull-barreled Schnable-ended Sniper is getting a work out this weekend.... you kin bet yer buns on that. :mrgreen: (note the chipped pupil- so what, go it like that and the scope was freeeeeeeeee! )


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

A .22 is never a wasted investment. It will probably be shot more than the big bores. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, everyone should have at least one. I have two rifles, 10-22 and an AMT that was only made a short while that is exactly like a 10-22 except it has a stainless receiver. I'm using that action to make a target rifle. I just need the barrel now. 

I have a MK III 22/45 and a Buckmark that I just love to shoot as well. I had bought 10 bricks of 22 ammo before the shortage. I like my 45's adn the like but shooting a 22 is just too much fun to not have at least one :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't even find cheap 22lr range ammo anymore! I used to _always_ be able to pick up federal bulk packs from Walmart on the way to the range.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah I'm glad I got some when I did. THe last several times I've been to any store that sells ammo there isn't much out there.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Cheap is relative. While I don't forsee the $8 box of 500 .22's coming back any time soon, it certainly beats the $20 box of 50 of .380auto.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Well all I can say I've been shooting a .22 lr S&W 'J' frame revolver rent at the range and it was very pleasant, the feel of a proper revolver the economy of .22 and you can see your holes on target, even if not huge ones.

If the law where different here I too wouldn't mind to own a .22 revo. Pretty classy, you have those long barreled ones good for accuracy shooting...


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

.22's are cool, no way to argue that especially when learning trigger control. I had to sell a few of my guns but I couldn't bring myself to part with my MKII. I put 17 out of 20 rounds inside 1 inch at 40yds from the bench one day. That was better than my Mossberg Plinkster with a 9 power scope. :smt033


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

2 pistols, 2 revolvers and 8 rifles in .22 LR. If I could only have one gun it would be a .22!

I carry 642 or 640 (Depends on weather and clothing) and I practice several times a week with my 317 (1 7/8" barrel) in garage bullet trap. At my twice a month visits to the Indoor range, I fire 100 rounds of .22 in the 317 vs 50 rounds of .38 in each of my carry guns. Same frame, same trigger and same sight picture. I fire the .38s mainly to check them for function and recoil recovery practice. the 317 makes the session longer and practical. I practice a lot of my in close one handed shooting with the .22LR. I have burned up 2-300 rounds in a range session with it. 

GOD gave country boys the .22LR to keep them happy!


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

A .22 is the first gun a person should acquire and the last one should liquidate.

Write that down.


----------

